
The wealthiest dozen Americans own more than the bottom half - qsymmachus
http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2015/12/the-wealthiest-dozen-americans-own-more-than-the-bottom-half.html
======
theworstshill
Power law in action? Too bad I'm on the long tail (at least currently).

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
More like systematic class warfare in action.

